# My car is on my wife name



## garcabner1 (Apr 9, 2021)

We have a car but is in my wife's name, could be a problem I apply to be an UBER driver being the car in her name?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

garcabner1 said:


> We have a car but is in my wife's name, could be a problem I apply to be an UBER driver being the car in her name?


It should be fine as long as you have insurance coverage in your name.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Just have her drive for Uber. Problem solved.


----------



## garcabner1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Jajajaja, she is incapable to drive now 'cause is suffering post-COVID sequels severe


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

garcabner1 said:


> We have a car but is in my wife's name, could be a problem I apply to be an UBER driver being the car in her name?


You're just going to get abused.

Read the news.


----------



## garcabner1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Naaaa, I am asking because they do not le me pass the car of mine


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The first car I used for Uber was not in my name, it was in my husband’s. 

All they cared about was seeing my name on the insurance policy for that vehicle.


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

garcabner1 said:


> Naaaa, I am asking because they do not le me pass the car of mine


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

garcabner1 said:


> she is incapable to drive now 'cause is suffering post-COVID sequels severe


Keep the car, trade your wife in.


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

Car of hers.



Uber's Guber said:


> Keep the car, trade your wife in.


Do you know what he went through to get her parents to marry him?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Keep the car, trade your wife in.


Hey! That's what I did! Now I'm driving my ex wife's mini van, the only think I kept in the divorce. So I don't know if the joke's on me, or her... &#129315;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Now I'm driving my ex wife's mini van, the only think I kept in the divorce. So I don't know if the joke's on me, or her


That would depend.......
Are you living in a mini van down by the river?
*confusion*


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> That would depend.......
> Are you living in a mini van down by the river?
> *confusion*


Of course! Where else would I live??


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Of course! Where else would I live??


Move your van to the Walmart parking lot.
You get a public restroom to wash up in, and you're closer to pings when it's time to begin driving! :thumbup:


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Move your van to the Walmart parking lot.
> You get a public restroom to wash up in, and you're closer to pings when it's time to begin driving! :thumbup:


No restroom required. I'm right by the river. I can bathe, pee, and take a drink all at once.



TobyD said:


> No restroom required. I'm right by the river. I can bathe, pee, and take a drink all at once.


It's posts like these that make me wish I could "like" my own posts.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

TobyD said:


> No restroom required. I'm right by the river. I can bathe, pee, and take a drink all at once.
> 
> 
> It's posts like these that make me wish I could "like" my own posts.


Now that's funny stuff; made my morning!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

My name is on my wifes car


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

garcabner1 said:


> We have a car but is in my wife's name, could be a problem I apply to be an UBER driver being the car in her name?


I've used a car registered in my wife's name for the last couple of years. Registration has never been a problem. The only thing I had to change was to get my name of the insurance document.


----------

